# Rescue Presentation to Teens



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to do this in either January or February (more likely). 

I have some thoughts, and of course will bring a dog and lots of pics but thought I'd ask people a couple of things you think would be important to tell them. 

Looking for people in and not involved in rescue too. 

Thanks.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Whenever I give a presentation, I always try to include a little information about how to safely approach dogs and some basics on dog body language. Also try to give age appropriate suggestions on how they can help our efforts! And there is always the good old neuter/spay pep talk too!

When I talk to little kids, I always have them practice approaching Remo and show them how to pet him properly. 

Good luck with your project! I have never worked with teens - that should be fun!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can have the "Rescue me" video by Historian run on the screen in the background while you are talking.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

With teens I'd be a little more "honest" and direct than I would be with kids (I did three projects with my DDs Brownie troop for them to earn their animal badge). 

I'd give them plenty of facts, shocking facts that will sink in and stick with them, such as how many animals are euthanized each year and how many are abandoned due to overcrowding at shelters. Maybe go through what a rescue group has to do to break a dog out of a shelter. I'd even include some information on the transports (cross country) that goes on. I would absolutely include some information on how/what they could do to help (donations, fund raisers, volunteering, pet food drives, etc).

How many dogs rescues save each year and how many foster homes it takes to keep all those dogs safe - including what those homes go through to keep the dogs safe (keeping multiple dogs, keeping dogs separate that may not get along, transfering dogs in and out so they are not together, getting up all night to feed puppies, etc, basically emphasizing that because of some peoples neglect and irresponsibility these fosters have REALLY hard jobs). Maybe have some pictures and examples of a few really bad rescue cases that ended up with happy endings.

I would get into puppy mills and tell them what happens there and what kind of conditions the animals live. Proper vet care and what kinds of things can go wrong without it. The importance of training, even basic.

I'm sure I'll think of more and be back to post again.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Both my daughters are active with White Paws and go to events and pet fairs but like Mandalay says the Puppy Mill booth always seems to get to them the most. I think because it is much more graphic in their presentation..we can talk rescue but visual seems to have more impact.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about talking about chaining, neglecting? Asking where their dogs live. that would make it a bit more personal for them and give them something immediate they could possibly change.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I like Jax's suggestions but I think to address those points you need a context. And so the starting point should be to tell them a little bit about dogs - for instance that dogs are social animals that need a pack structure, which leads into why it's so psychologically devastating for a dog NOT to be part of the family, and how problems can then arise. That portion can lead into proper pet care and dog body language. I think it would be interesting for teens to hear about calminig signals and about studies recently done that demonstrate that through being domesticated for so many centuries, dogs have grown very close to humans to the point where they read us - maybe better than we read each other.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Put things in perspective for the teens. Give examples maybe they can relate to.

A dog on a chain is like a teenager without their cell phone. The dog on a chain can not interact with their "pack" just like a teenager without a cell can not interact with their friends.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Try to use pictures and movies. They will find talking and talking just "booooring".
You can give examples of rescue stories from this board, like Kerry's Bravo, retired police dog abused and neglected. Maybe you can tak your rescues along or talk about Donna's Chewbacca.
Keep in mind that they are used to action movies and games and have a short attention span when listening to someone talking.
Rescue transports are a good topic too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think Rocco will be there, so there will be action.
















But you are right, it has to move them, and move along. 

This is so great, things I didn't think of, cell phone...that's cool. 

YAY! I love it. THANK YOU!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Maybe after explaining things from the dog's perspective (teens are really ready for this), how traumatic it is to lose a home and family forever, be put into a cold shelter cage with strange scary smells and agitated dogs, sensing the other dogs' anxieties, stress and panic, explaining what it might mean to be in a warm, stable foster home for a dog. Regular meals, a bed or crate of his or her own...

Then perhaps could you show the pictures and narrative from Donna's thread (if it's okay with her!







). The one about rescuing Sherman? (The ones about the transport.) It shows lots of rescue people being united in a big family.







It shows anxious dogs realizing that someone loving and fun was waiting at the end of their travels. It shows happy families loving new dogs of all types. The photos and narrative really made an impression on me about rescue. Lots there isn't said but is felt deeply. You get the sense of a HUGE united effort made by rescue staff. You can feel the nervous surprise within each dog as he/she comes down the ramp, and is met by welcoming arms. Can feel the joy as a family or new owner takes in a dog in need, begining a new life of safety and love. It's entertaining too. Just a thought!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Best of luck and what a great age group to be working with! I've never worked with <u>just</u> teens on the subject of rescue but what a great opportunity for you. I'm very much looking forward to hear how things go as everytime someone does a new type of pesentation they can learn and share their ideas with others.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am very interested in your presentation. I coordinate a Religious Education Program for 1200 children and 370 of them are teens who are required to do 20 hours of Community Service. I also just volunteered with German Shepherd Rescue of Northern CA and a volunteer will soon be contacting me. I would love to somehow get the students involved in Rescue. My first GSD at age 14 made a huge difference in my life and I think getting involved with Rescue would not only be good for the Rescue but good for the kids.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm a little late here but would like to add something about pets being a commitment for life.

Good luck, but I'm thinking Rocco might just steel the stage from everyone.


----------

